
Can a Corona test detect antibodies after you are cured? - pointillistic
I don&#x27;t know where to ask this.
Can a Corona test detect antibodies after you are cured?
If negative, how can you know that you are immune after being cured or not even seeing the symptoms?
======
aurizon
The antibody titre, a test to see if you have antibodies against a number of
antigenic molecules that your own immune system used to defeat Covid-19 can be
done. It is not a Covid-19
test.[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antibody_titer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antibody_titer).
A Covid-19 test has been created to see if you have RNA from the virus in your
blood OR other molecules that are given off by cellular lysing as the virus
reproduces and breaks open infected cells (killing them) and releasing
infectious virus particles as well as many defective particles (DIPs) and
excess functional viral subunits that were also made in the cell but were not
used in building a virus. The virus does not have an inventory control
mechanism and keeps making virus building particles as well as completed
functional viruses as well as partially build particles - until the cell is
lysed(broken apart and killed, releasing the whole mess) There are several
tests that look for your titer as well as several Covid-19 tests that look for
Covid-19 infection indicators. If you knew the exact test you took, you can
read about what it tests for and this may help you. In theory, if you have
antibodies they will resist a future infection by the same virus - the titer
fades with time and the rate of fade varies,

------
aurizon
[https://www.google.com/search?q=Immunoassay+for+COVID-19&oq=...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Immunoassay+for+COVID-19&oq=Immunoassay+for+COVID-19&aqs=chrome..69i57.4974j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

and ELISA

[https://www.bosterbio.com/protocol-and-
troubleshooting/elisa...](https://www.bosterbio.com/protocol-and-
troubleshooting/elisa-principle)

------
rolph
the current test is a determination for presence of RNA sequence complementary
to a molecular probe.

you need an immunoassay such as ELISA [enzyme linked immunosorbent assay]

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELISA](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELISA)

------
timhigins
Look up the ELISA method. And Immunoassay for COVID.

